# Toilet Washing Machine



## Jae (Jan 22, 2010)

We got a kick out of this ! Anybody actually seen or installed one?

"...Why dont we use it again before the water finally goes down the drain? "WashUp" is integrating the washing machine with a toilet, which means it can store wasted water in the toilet tank to use when flushing. This can also be a solution for small living space...combine your toilet and washing machine in the bathroom...go Green. 

http://www.gearcrave.com/2008-04-01/washup-concept-toiletwashing-machine/


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I could see some specific situations where that MIGHT be useful, but good luck working on that toilet. 

Also the runoff water from my work cloths can be pretty nasty.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

So, you're unloading the washing machine and drop some clean clothes in the bowl, lets hope nobody forgot to flush:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Then where would I keep my emergency potable water supply in case of earthquake or tonado?:whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I wash the car with my grey water. It smells april fresh....

My dog would be pissed if the water in the WC wasn't potable.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I would be more worried about the wife complaining That I left two lids open :laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

two key words: cocept gadget. Its not on the market yet because its just a concept. I am rather... ... skeptical ... of this. Just my opinion, for what little its worth.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I wash the car with my grey water. It smells april fresh....
> 
> My dog would be pissed if the water in the WC wasn't potable.


My dog would drink it, get pissed, then come over and barf it in my general direction....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I dunno. Used water goes nasty pretty quickly. What if you were gone for a couple of days. I had to clean the drain hose on my high efficiency front loader washing machine because of the nasy residue that built up in it.

The stuff inside of the pump filter was even nastier. 

Then again they could aerate it, run it through UV lights and then boil it. But that would negate the energy savings.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

when i was living in cal. we had a major water shortage. the police would patrol and your neibors could trun you in for a reward if they saw you watering your lawn or washing your car. water prices skyrocketed.
we would take baths instead of showers leave the water in the tub, use a cooking pot to flush the toilet. it worked fine. 
it is amazing what you can live without or just make do if you had too.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> I dunno. Used water goes nasty pretty quickly. What if you were gone for a couple of days. I had to clean the drain hose on my high efficiency front loader washing machine because of the nasy residue that built up in it.
> 
> The stuff inside of the pump filter was even nastier.
> 
> Then again they could aerate it, run it through UV lights and then boil it. But that would negate the energy savings.


I looked into grey water systems briefly, a couple of years ago. I determined that there was not a market for it here, especially in a retrofit situation. You are correct though, even grey water must be filtered and sanitized before reuse. I don't remember seeing one that utilized uv. Mostly they ran through a particulate filter and then through a canister which held a sanitizing chemical cartridge. In some places it actually has to be injected with a dye so that it is clearly identifiable on sight as grey water. It's a lot of money just to be able to use water twice. If there were enough "green mania" going on around here I would sell them but it's just not the case in North Central Alabama. 

I understand that in some areas water can be scarce, but water is a very abundant resource over most of the planet. If you want to build a metropolis in an arid region, then you've got to expect some problems. Water only changes form on this planet, it doesn't disappear, there is plenty of water on planet earth, the problem is getting it to where you want it which is of course a plumbing issue, which leaves all of us in pretty good position I would say.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> I would be more worried about the wife complaining That I left two lids open :laughing:


HAHAHA i guess that's a good idea to stay far far away from the toilet


----------

